# Black nail



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 17, 2006)

I noticed the other day that one of Marshy's nail is black...ALL BLACK. All her other nails, except for this one is whitish in color. What could this be??


----------



## pamnock (Jul 17, 2006)

Rabbits sometimeshave different colored nails. An injury also could have discolored the nail.

Pam


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 17, 2006)

So it's nothing I should be worried about then?


----------



## rubysmom (Jul 17, 2006)

Did this just suddenly occur? If it has always been black or you haven't noticed her nails before, it is probably the natural color of her nails. Some of my guys (guinea pigs and bunnies) have multi-colored nails. Only my NZW has all white nails.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 17, 2006)

It's hard for me to say without seeing it. Does the toe appear to be normal?

Pam


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll take a better look at it tonight when I get home and give you the details tomorrow. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JimD (Jul 18, 2006)

*pamnock wrote: *


> An injury could have discolored the nail.
> 
> Pam


 

I clipped Smore's nails last week and noticed the next day that one nail had turned black. I'm thinking that I either clipped the nail too close to the quick and a bit of blood collected under the nail....or S'more decided to trim her nails a bit more that I had and did it herself.
This week you could see that the new growth nail had no black under it.



pamnock* wrote: *



> Rabbits sometimeshave different colored nails.
> Pam


 MooShu is a dutch mix....mostly black/grey with one white foot. The nails on the white foot are ligher in color that the 3 black feet.

~Jim


----------

